# -면 되거든요



## tpfumefx

Hello!

What does this sentence ending mean in this context :

"김치가 맵지만, 먹을 때에 찬물을 많이 마시면 되거든요."

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mink-shin

"It is advisable..." is how I understand "~하면 되거든요".

It is advisable to drink cold water when you are eating spicy food.
"매운 음식을 먹을 때 차가운 물을 마시면 된다."


----------



## Dunno Jack

tpfumefx said:


> Hello!
> 
> What does this sentence ending mean in this context :
> 
> "김치가 맵지만, 먹을 때에 찬물을 많이 마시면 되거든요."
> 
> Thanks in advance!



The general idea of ~면 된다 is _you're all set if you _~.
In this context, I'd say "Kimchi is spicy but you'll be fine if you drink lots of water with it".


----------

